# to walk the dog



## kloie

I would like to know how to say To walk the dog
for example
Every morning I walk the dog before school/before work
thanks in advance


----------



## NotNow

chodzić z psem


----------



## Piotr_WRF

The idiom would be rather _wychodzić z psem_. _Chodzić z psem_ means _to walk *with* a dog_.

My try for your example sentence:
_Every morning I walk the dog before school/before work._
_Każdego poranka przed szkołą/pracą wychodzę z psem._


----------



## dn88

You could also say "wyprowadzać psa (na spacer)" or "wychodzić z psem (na spacer)", which literally means "to take the dog out (for a walk)".

_Każdego poranka przed szkołą/pracą wychodzę z psem (na spacer)/wyprowadzam psa (na spacer)._


----------



## dreamlike

NotNow said:


> chodzić z psem



I would take it to mean that you are in a relationship with a dog. 

Piotr and dn99 are right with their translations. "Wyprowadzać psa na spacer" is different from the other suggestions to the extent that it is a tiny bit more formal.


----------



## NotNow

Ooops!

Sorry!


----------



## kknd

NotNow said:


> Ooops!
> 
> Sorry!


your version wasn't as bad as dreamlike is suggesting: you definitely would be understood and, moreover, nobody would accuse you of romantic relationship with your dog after this sentence  —it'd be only perceived as potential speech error (if someone noticed it), but in my opinion it'd be seen as more informal, dialectal, idolect or something similar…  nonetheless i'd also recommend _wychodzić z_ [instr.] and _wyprowadzać_ [acc.] if we are talking about purely correct langauge.


----------



## dreamlike

I was just joshing - of course the context would make clear what NotNow actually meant by saying this.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with Kknd: some pepole talk like that in informal speech and there is nothing wrong about it. It even sounds kind of nice: wychodze z psem, chodze z psem, spaceruje z psem, would be other alternatives.  Wyprowadzac is the official version.


----------



## dreamlike

I would have no reservations about saying "Chodzę z psem" when someone had asked me what I was doing at the moment. That would be simply a name of the activity. Having given it some thought, some people I know say "Idę z psem" meaning "Wyprowadzam psa na spacer", so it's perfectly fine


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think we should make it clear that all the proposed translations can be ranged according to both precision and formality.
“Wyprowadzam psa na spacer” is the only translation that is not ambiguous. It is precise, and can be used without problems in formal language, yet it is not really formal in the way that it couldn’t be used in an informal conversation.
All the others proposals are not only more colloquial, but they are also less precise and more ambiguous:
_wychodzę z psem _(without context): means only „I am taking the dog out”, and the reason is not stated. It can mean that I am taking the dog for a ride by car, or to the vet, or anything else.
_chodzę z psem _(without context): means only “I walk with the dog”. It can mean that I walk with the dog for my own protection, or that I see poorly and the dog helps me.


----------



## majlo

> _chodzę z psem (without context): means only “I walk with the dog”._


That's not true. It doesn't mean only _“I walk with the dog”. _It can mean that or "I'm walking with the dog".

Friend: - Co robisz?
You (jesteś właśnie na spacerze z psem): - Chodzę z psem. 

Perfectly fine to me, and unambiguous. "Wychodzę z psem" on the other hand would be strange to me in the following context. "Jestem z psem na spacerze" would be to wordy, I think.

Besides, as for the ambiguity you're describing, you don't always have to specify the reason when you express some action. You only need to do that when the purpose of the action is different from the most probable/frequent etc. If a kid says to mum: "Idę na dwór", he or she doesn't need to add "to play". It's obvious. The same goes for walking the dog. You don't normally take a dog for a ride (unless it actually is a habit for somebody  ).


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> That's not true. It doesn't mean only _“I walk with the dog”. _It can mean that or "I'm walking with the dog".
> 
> Friend: - Co robisz?
> You (jesteś właśnie na spacerze z psem): - Chodzę z psem.
> 
> Perfectly fine to me, and unambiguous. "Wychodzę z psem" on the other hand would be strange to me in the following context. "Jestem z psem na spacerze" would be to wordy, I think.
> 
> Besides, as for the ambiguity you're describing, you don't always have to specify the reason when you express some action. You only need to do that when the purpose of the action is different from the most probable/frequent etc. If a kid says to mum: "Idę na dwór", he or she doesn't need to add "to play". It's obvious. The same goes for walking the dog. You don't normally take a dog for a ride (unless it actually is a habit for somebody  ).



You refer to *conversation* in a given situational context. My remarks were meant for a *translation* without context. Besides, the word “only” in my remark did not mean “it can mean only …, and nothing else”, but “it does not convey more information than”.


----------



## majlo

*Translation without context? Hmm, that's interesting. *


----------



## Oletta

kloie said:


> I would like to know how to say To walk the dog
> for example
> Every morning I walk the dog before school/before work
> thanks in advance



'To walk the dog' = wyprowadzić psa (na spacer), I remember very well the university class on this phenomenon. In Polish it is only one such a case, as far as I remember, which is: 'wysiusiaj małą' (a woman says to her husband about their baby girl) or 'wysiusiaj Krzysia' (about a baby boy), the word by word translation would be: 'wyspaceruj psa', which sounds ridiculous. Ok, the thread is quite old, but I hope I have added something to it. In English it's quite common, for example: 'to fly a kite'.


----------



## kknd

i think it isn't as uncommon as you say—you just don't take notice of this phenomenon because many phrases seem natural to your native's ear…


----------



## stelingo

kknd said:


> i think it isn't as uncommon as you say—you just don't take notice of this phenomenon because many phrases seem natural to your native's ear…



Your native ear, unless you are referring to the ear of an indigenous person you own.


----------



## wolfbm1

Codziennie z rana idę z psem na spacer przed pójściem do pracy. OR:  prowadzę psa na spacer.

It's interesting that, prowadzić konia = "lead a horse", and prowadzić rower = wheel a bike or walk a bike.


----------



## kknd

stelingo said:


> Your native ear, unless you are referring to the ear of an indigenous person you own.


oh my! oh my! many thanks!


----------



## stelingo

You're welcome. Gosh, over three years between replies.


----------

